
Border tax – from the guy who wrote that paper - fizk
http://krugman.blogs.nytimes.com/2017/01/27/border-tax-two-step-wonkish/?smid=tw-nytimeskrugman&smtyp=cur
======
fizk
And fun to compare with the statements from Kyle Bass, Hayman Capital
Management Founder and CIO.

@ 2:35

[https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-01-25/kyle-
bass-b...](https://www.bloomberg.com/news/videos/2017-01-25/kyle-bass-border-
tax-to-pay-for-trump-s-tax-cuts)

